# R32 GOLF The worst ive seen



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

Fridays job was to detail an R32 i previously detailed some 6 months ago.
I also maintian the owners Porsche gt3 997, Ferrari 430, Rangerover and his Daughters mini cooper s and this 1 which is his sons Golf R32.

I would have sent this write up live earlier but i was working from my laptop and after 1.5 hours of preparing it and just about to upload the last 2 pics my laptop crashed, lost all the work and will no longer start up, so here i am working from my pc in the office.

I arrived thinking it may be an easy day but the car looked like it had not seen any soapy water since i was last there although i understand he is very busy.

I started washing the car with a starting point at the engine bay



















Then onto the wheels which were very bad with lots of inground brake dust and dirt

I was using Autosmart smart wheels and in all it took 5 washes and scrubbing with the swissvax wheel brush for the rims and the EZ detail brush for the inners













































At last getting somewhere










Once all the wheels, arches and door shuts were sorted it was onto the paintwork, a full soak for 7 mins in a good mix of snow foam, blasted off and re soaked in another snow foam for about 5 mins before a good wash mitt down.










Once all dried it started to show the true extent of what i had to play with today. At this point i had already had 3 hours of washing time










Just a selection of some of the hologrammes that were pretty much all over the car.





































And some swirls just to add a bit of fun



























Some more hologrammes in the roof.










So the car was firstly clayed and then some measurements taken



















So out with the rotary to see what we could do with this beauty, i taped a little test area and got out the black 3m pad with some extra fine compound and was amazed at how the swirls were coming out.










A couple of quick 50/50 with just 1 pass although a very slow pass.



















Some more swirls










Correction not going to bad with 1 pass.










Another brief 50/50 shot










More swirls




























Now we are starting to get somewhere



















I took the car into the garage to correct the roof and bonnet due to heat issues, here is the bonnet under the flourecents










And now in the sunlight










With all the correction work now sorted it was onto some of those other jobs.

Tail pipes before










And after










The under bonnet now dressed 









And cleaner fluid and waxed










The next big job was the interior.

Heres what i had to to tackle










































The seat bolster was re connolised and the interior was given a thorough vac and a full gliptone treatment.




























Finally with all the dressing of tyres, wheel arches and windows cleaned it was onto the cleaner fluid for the paint and a coat of Best of show to give this turnaround.
I have to say after 12 hours this was probaly one of my most enjoyable details to date.


















































































Many thanks for having a look


----------



## virtual (Apr 7, 2008)

Love the paint correction, and attention to details!
Nice work


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

how did you recondition the leather?


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

Jmax said:


> how did you recondition the leather?


 I have some leather dyes in various colours although not one for every colour, as this one was black its quite easy.

You simply wipe over the surface after cleaning with a leather dye and its back to normal.


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Fantastic work, looked to be quite a challenge :thumb:


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Nice job, but where did the holograms come from if you'd only detailed it 6 months ago? 

The swirls will be from poor washing (which it obviously has had even though it didn't look like it).


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Glyn

I was thinking the same as Parish !?

Also, great job - liked the improvements you made there - I like the finished results :thumb:


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

another top job mate, cheers for sharing.


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

Excellent work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

excellent turnaround


----------



## Mamoon (Jul 4, 2008)

Great job! Bet the owner was chuffed to bits..


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Great work there, great picture series too, that was a large collection of leaves under the bonnet too!

Top detailing :thumb:


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

stunning Glyn


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Excellent transformation Glynn.:thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Excellent write up & detail Glyn 

Baz


----------



## glb86 (May 19, 2008)

What did you use to get the bolster back like new like that!?


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Fantastic turn around there :thumb:


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Excellent work there mate, that's an awesome turn around :thumb:


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Great work mate!

Where do you get your leather dyes from? I need to get involved in that, as it makes such a big difference!!!


----------



## dw0510 (Oct 22, 2006)

glyn waxmaster said:


> I have some leather dyes in various colours although not one for every colour, as this one was black its quite easy.
> 
> You simply wipe over the surface after cleaning with a leather dye and its back to normal.


Where from I need some for my car! :wave:


----------



## Pete R32 (Jun 25, 2008)

I have an R32 and its nice to see a detail done on one! great work! im glad to say mines never looked that bad (before of course!) Top job i must get my seat bolster sorted thats a great effort!

Pete


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Superb make over 

Just a bit of a mess before you started... great correction and some nice pictures showing the process.


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Lovelly job and surprisingly quick for that turn-around, nice work!


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

The leather treatment is something i have been doing for years, although it may all be about to change with a new format i am going to check out in August (watch this space) the existing process is to clean the surface first and apply some Woolies leather dye, using a heat gun or drier make sure it is plenty dry and apply a conditioner afterwards, best to do this process as close to start of the detail as possible to make sure dye is dry otherwise it comes off when you apply conditioner.


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Excellent work on the motor, the seat looked great afterwards........:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Max M4X WW (Sep 19, 2006)

Rich H said:


> Where do you get your leather dyes from? I need to get involved in that, as it makes such a big difference!!!


Would be a help 

Great turnaround on the Golf!


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Max M4X WW said:


> Would be a help
> 
> Great turnaround on the Golf!


Was thinking that specifically for you actually Max :lol:

Woolies as in Woolworths Glyn?!


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

Rich H said:


> Was thinking that specifically for you actually Max :lol:
> 
> Woolies as in Woolworths Glyn?!


No its a company called Woolies

http://www.woolies-trim.co.uk/

I tend to keep a range of colours but you can by sending them a sample get the exact match.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That looks lurvely! I bet you were knackered after the 12 hours! :thumb:

I take it the family is very well off?!


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

glyn waxmaster said:


> No its a company called Woolies
> 
> http://www.woolies-trim.co.uk/
> 
> I tend to keep a range of colours but you can by sending them a sample get the exact match.


I thought it was a bit weird for Woolworths to sell that kinda thing lol.

Cheers matey :thumb:


----------



## vindaloo (Jan 5, 2006)

Mamoon said:


> Great job! Bet the owner was chuffed to bits..


Terrfic job, well done.

The owner I'm sure was well pleased, but isn't it a shame that he let such a nice car get that bad in 6 months:speechles


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Impressive correction work and finish there, good work on interior too


----------



## Max M4X WW (Sep 19, 2006)

Shame you are so far from me! Would love the bolster done on my ST24!


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

Max M4X WW said:


> Shame you are so far from me! Would love the bolster done on my ST24!


It really is not difficult to do, what colour is the hide. If its straight forward black then just contact Woolies and they will send you a bottle and you simply dab it on. If its a special colour get a new blade and either from underneath the seat or if you pull back the swob you can cut a piece of hide away about the size of your thumbnail and send it to them and they will match it for you.


----------



## Timmo (Mar 21, 2006)

erm, back to parish's question, Who applied the buffer trails and holo's on the car then if it was only detailed 6 months ago???? 

nice to see a car that gets used though!!!


----------



## Imperial-blue-rs (Oct 1, 2006)

stunning


----------



## Max M4X WW (Sep 19, 2006)

glyn waxmaster said:


> It really is not difficult to do, what colour is the hide. If its straight forward black then just contact Woolies and they will send you a bottle and you simply dab it on. If its a special colour get a new blade and either from underneath the seat or if you pull back the swob you can cut a piece of hide away about the size of your thumbnail and send it to them and they will match it for you.


PM'ed :speechles


----------



## wfenix (May 13, 2007)

great work glyn a really rewarding detail there with an equally impressive finish, nice


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

That was in a right state to begin with, great transformation!


----------



## Mrdetail (May 22, 2008)

great turnaround there


----------



## clipstone (Nov 29, 2006)

Timmo said:


> erm, back to parish's question, Who applied the buffer trails and holo's on the car then if it was only detailed 6 months ago????
> 
> nice to see a car that gets used though!!!


I was wondering this too?


----------



## Petrol-head (May 26, 2008)

Great Turnaround, looks excellent :thumb:


----------



## Ultimate Valet (Aug 28, 2006)

Fantastic correction, nice one. Just a shame it got so bad in 6 months...


----------



## misterb (Dec 21, 2007)

Fantastic finish, Top Job :thumb:


----------



## gardian (Apr 4, 2008)

which of the products do you use from http://www.woolies-trim.co.uk?? thats a really nice job, well done


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Great turnaround ! Nice cars


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

clipstone said:


> I was wondering this too?


With regards to the buffer trails the car had been into a friends bodyshop to let them try to remove a scratch from the drivers door (which they didnt manage) and apparently also thought it would be a good idea to do a couple of other areas.
It looked to me like they had almost tried to do something on the whole car.


----------



## gardian (Apr 4, 2008)

do you have to do the whole seat in the leather renovator? or can you just do the affected area? my seat is looking a bit like the golfs, and it needs sorting

Cheers


----------



## tromppost (Jan 12, 2008)

Great finish, Good job.


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

gardian said:


> do you have to do the whole seat in the leather renovator? or can you just do the affected area? my seat is looking a bit like the golfs, and it needs sorting
> 
> Cheers


with black you can just do an area as long as you condition it afterwards, Some of the lighter colours need a full seat doing.


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Lunch:
Boots meal deal.......... £3
Snickers bar...........50p
Few minutes reading DW..............£50!

Woolies kit ordered! Thanks for the tip Glyn


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Nice work!!!

:thumb:


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

Many thanks


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Excellent work the car looks fantastic!!:thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

wow - must have been depressing to see it look like that in only 6 months, but massive improvement and great finish in the final shots :thumb:


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

it sure was


----------

